# Interesting fishing report



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

Pretty sad that three days ago I read about a charter captain joining a law suit against the oil spill and this morning I read a fishing report from the same captain. To me, that speaks volumes about his character. I sure hope there has been second thoughts about the law suit


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

The American dream......A law suit against big oil!


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

the people who voice loudly against frivolous lawsuits only are against it for other people not themselves.


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

Really, is that a scientific fact or just what you think?


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

jjordan said:


> Pretty sad that three days ago I read about a charter captain joining a law suit against the oil spill and this morning I read a fishing report from the same captain. To me, that speaks volumes about his character. I sure hope there has been second thoughts about the law suit


I would think that would be something the defendant of the lawsuit would like to see... I was wondering how long it would take for people to jump on the bandwagon. if someone has an actually loss, that's one thing, but a slight inconvenience shouldn't warrant them being able to hose someone else for money.


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

Kyle 1974 said:


> I would think that would be something the defendant of the lawsuit would like to see... I was wondering how long it would take for people to jump on the bandwagon. if someone has an actually loss, that's one thing, but a slight inconvenience shouldn't warrant them being able to hose someone else for money.


You're just mad cause you can't find a frivolous lawsuit to jump onto........I like the people who are suing the cruise lines but are still going on the same cruises!


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

At least we could leave them alone long enough to get the **** cleaned up.

Nobody knows what the total damage is yet. May not know for a few years.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

KIM stepped up to the plate immediately citing financial responsibility after the collision...Not responsibility for the collision, but wanted immediately to do the next right thing with the aftermath. I've now heard rumors that the ship may have been using faulty equipment that might have caused the spill. Perhaps these lawsuit ambulance chasers could learn from the integrity demonstrated after this spill. Instead of just thinking 'What's in it for me, What's in it for me', they could have volunteered to help with the clean up, instead of being so self absorbed with their litigation. hwell:


----------



## cwbycrshr (May 23, 2013)

I wonder if he is going to sue TP&W next for financial damges from the trout limit reduction. That is going to do more damage to his pocket book than the oil spill. 

On a side note, all the money thrown around by people and attorneys ina crises like this shure could go a long way towards cleaning the mess up...instead of creating more. Just my .02.


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

http://setexasrecord.com/news/29515...t-suit-over-saturdays-galveston-bay-oil-spill


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

pipeliner24 said:


> You're just mad cause you can't find a frivolous lawsuit to jump onto........I like the people who are suing the cruise lines but are still going on the same cruises!


I am? I'm pretty sure that I'm not trying to sue anyone because of an oil spill....


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

Kyle 1974 said:


> I am? I'm pretty sure that I'm not trying to sue anyone because of an oil spill....


I was being sarcastic


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

jampen said:


> At least we could leave them alone long enough to get the **** cleaned up.
> 
> Nobody knows what the total damage is yet. May not know for a few years.


that's just it. We are in a society that wants to push a lawsuit, and we don't even know why.

in the BP spill, charter boat captains were paid quite well as a ferry system. I guess they still had losses, even though many were working every single day during the spill.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

pipeliner24 said:


> I was being sarcastic


well played then. I appreciate dry sarcasm more than most things in life.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Occupy! Occupy! Occupy!......uh what are we fighting for???


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

Kyle 1974 said:


> well played then. I appreciate dry sarcasm more than most things in life.


I got accused of not liking frivolous lawsuits cause I wasn't involved in one


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

I squirted a cup of baby oil in our Bolivar canal and called a lawyer. j/k


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Dang potlickers


----------



## Dougb123 (Jan 7, 2013)

We don't live in China or Russia. Those people do not have the freedom to seek redress in the court system like we do. We are lucky to live in a country that has a constitution that gives the people the absolute right to sue companies that have wronged them. 

Anyone remember the exploding Ford Pinto? It was proven beyond all doubt that Ford made a knowing decision not to fix the cars because paying off the dead and injured victims was cheaper than fixing the problem. Remember all the billboards that said things like "Stop Lawsuit Abuse" ? This was a campaign by the insurance industry that was based on lies and false data. You don't see those anymore because they won. Now Texas juries are very reluctant to award money to victims.

Many stories you see about frivolous lawsuits are either made up or greatly exaggerated. Does anyone still think that the lady who was burned by McDonalds coffee really got 3 million dollars. Her name was Stella Liebeck and she got nowhere near that amount. She was a sweet little old lady and the photos of her burns will make you sick. The true story of that case is easily available online for anyone who is interested.

I guess my point is that we should'nt judge another persons motive or intent without knowing all of the facts. And yes, I am a lawyer and have been representing the "little guy" for over 30 years. I also have never filed a frivolous lawsuit.


----------



## slimeyreel (Mar 15, 2011)

*Ill do my part*

I don't use charters but I will not buy a certain cloth line named in that article. I will make vehicle cleaning rags out of the shirts I own out of them due to this article. If damage to your business OR livelihood is done I support you 1000 0/0. Shirt sales couldn't of been hurt that quick!!!!!!


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

slimeyreel said:


> I don't use charters but I will not buy a certain cloth line named in that article. I will make vehicle cleaning rags out of the shirts I own out of them due to this article. If damage to your business OR livelihood is done I support you 1000 0/0. Shirt sales couldn't of been hurt that quick!!!!!!


Y the flip is a shirt company suing? On what grounds do they have? Such BS


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

There was a class action lawsuit filed in the BP spill by recreational fisherman who claimed they had losses because they could not use there boats to go fishing. Lines were out the door for people signing up at every location setup by the attorneys. Look around Im pretty sure u will experience some of the same things with this spill.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

There was a half page, full color ad in the Galveston paper this morning advertising for customers for lawsuits. "Just Win" is in 80 font on this home page.


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

It's like all the billboards around south Texas asking "have you been hurt on an oil rig" call us and we'll get you money!


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

TheSamarai said:


> There was a class action lawsuit filed in the BP spill by recreational fisherman who claimed they had losses because they could not use there boats to go fishing. Lines were out the door for people signing up at every location setup by the attorneys. Look around Im pretty sure u will experience some of the same things with this spill.


If that's the case then I'm starting a lawsuit against my employer for my lack of use of my boat!


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

Salt water soul is the name of the guides business.... not the same salt water soul t-shirt company

QUOTE=rubberducky;8457506]Y the flip is a shirt company suing? On what grounds do they have? Such BS[/QUOTE]


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Dougb123 said:


> We don't live in China or Russia. Those people do not have the freedom to seek redress in the court system like we do. We are lucky to live in a country that has a constitution that gives the people the absolute right to sue companies that have wronged them.
> 
> Anyone remember the exploding Ford Pinto? It was proven beyond all doubt that Ford made a knowing decision not to fix the cars because paying off the dead and injured victims was cheaper than fixing the problem. Remember all the billboards that said things like "Stop Lawsuit Abuse" ? This was a campaign by the insurance industry that was based on lies and false data. You don't see those anymore because they won. Now Texas juries are very reluctant to award money to victims.
> 
> ...


We also live in a country where you can be sued for any reason, at any time, with no proof, and then have to pay substantial sums of money to get your *** out of a crack.

That needs to end.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Charter*



slimeyreel said:


> I don't use charters but I will not buy a certain cloth line named in that article. I will make vehicle cleaning rags out of the shirts I own out of them due to this article. If damage to your business OR livelihood is done I support you 1000 0/0. Shirt sales couldn't of been hurt that quick!!!!!!


Not the same, the charter business is called "Salty Soul Charters" has nothing to do with the clothing line. That was screwed up by the Houston Comical in an article from a few days ago.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Ok well then I have nothing more to add lol
James


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

pipeliner24 said:


> If that's the case then I'm starting a lawsuit against my employer for my lack of use of my boat!


Makes since to me. LMAO! Be careful who you take fishing, they may get a hook in them then sue you.


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

Shady Walls said:


> Makes since to me. LMAO! Be careful who you take fishing, they may get a hook in them then sue you.


I don't use hooks.....I'm a real sport fisherman


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

pipeliner24 said:


> I don't use hooks.....I'm a real sport fisherman


Now that's funny! Lasso's n dynamite!


----------



## lil mambo (Jul 22, 2009)

A lawsuit is only frivolous when you prove it frivolous in court. The insurance companies in their infinite wisdom have decided to settle most cases instead of fight them because it supposedly costs them less money. The fact is it ends up costing them more in the long run as well as the insured. If they would hire credible attorneys to defend themselves and their clients the so called frivolous lawsuits would stop.


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

slimeyreel said:


> I don't use charters but I will not buy a certain cloth line named in that article. I will make vehicle cleaning rags out of the shirts I own out of them due to this article. If damage to your business OR livelihood is done I support you 1000 0/0. Shirt sales couldn't of been hurt that quick!!!!!!


I was wondering what's up with that as well...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stalkin Spots (Jan 12, 2014)

Kyle 1974 said:


> We also live in a country where you can be sued for any reason, at any time, with no proof, and then have to pay substantial sums of money to get your *** out of a crack.
> 
> That needs to end.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is true...but now you can recover your court costs and attorney fees. After the fact of course, and provided you win.


----------



## Stalkin Spots (Jan 12, 2014)

lil mambo said:


> A lawsuit is only frivolous when you prove it frivolous in court. The insurance companies in their infinite wisdom have decided to settle most cases instead of fight them because it supposedly costs them less money. The fact is it ends up costing them more in the long run as well as the insured. If they would hire credible attorneys to defend themselves and their clients the so called frivolous lawsuits would stop.


I'm sorry, but this is complete and utter BS. If you have $100,000 liability limits and get sued for $500,000 who do you think is on the hook for the other $400k? That's right you are. Now, are you so sure your insurance company isn't looking out for your best interest? Do you really want to roll the dice?


----------



## KASH (Oct 6, 2009)

Buzbee ain't touching this, ought to tell you something right there.


----------



## zoll77 (Sep 12, 2012)

Dougb123 said:


> We don't live in China or Russia. Those people do not have the freedom to seek redress in the court system like we do. We are lucky to live in a country that has a constitution that gives the people the absolute right to sue companies that have wronged them.
> 
> Anyone remember the exploding Ford Pinto? It was proven beyond all doubt that Ford made a knowing decision not to fix the cars because paying off the dead and injured victims was cheaper than fixing the problem. Remember all the billboards that said things like "Stop Lawsuit Abuse" ? This was a campaign by the insurance industry that was based on lies and false data. You don't see those anymore because they won. Now Texas juries are very reluctant to award money to victims.
> 
> ...


Only a lawyer could agree with the McDonald's coffee case as a right of justice. That case proves that your so called "freedom to seek redress in a court system" is a way to get rich. Now it might not be the defendent who gets rich but lawyers sure do. That case was a joke and it made lawyers look like the the hungry, vicious wolfes they are. She spilled hot coffee on herself. It wasn't a McDonald's employee who spilled it on her by accident. Coffee is HOT people better watch out. Just incase anybody did not know that. I'm sorry I don't care how nice and sweet of an old lady she is it was her fault and she didn't deserve a cent. But because we have such a freedom to sue and so many lawyers who only see the money and don't give a rats *** about justice things like that are not just possible, it is encurudged. And we wonder why the price of insurance, among many otherr things, keeps climing. Do people not realize that all these lawsuits come back on us the tax payers? Companies will recover the money one way or another and we have to pay for it with rising costs.
Now I do realize that the court system while it's very unfair in many cases and far from perfect is a nessesty and a good thing. However it's abuse which happens WAY too often is poison to society. My 2 cents.

I think it was Larry the cable guy who said regarding the coffee case that "I will sue Hustler magazine for giving me carpal tunnel". Wonder how many guys would jump on that wagon. Lol


----------



## Slow Boat (Jun 12, 2011)

Stalkin Spots said:


> This is true...but now you can recover your court costs and attorney fees. After the fact of course, and provided you win.


Sadly not true. If you get sued and win your case you still pay your legal fees. You can only win legal fees if you prove the case is frivolous or "vexatious" which, as far as I've ever been able to tell, is almost impossible. It's a racket and the lawyers are the only ones who always win.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

zoll77 said:


> I think it was Larry the cable guy who said regarding the coffee case that "I will sue Hustler magazine for giving me carpal tunnel". Wonder how many guys would jump on that wagon. Lol


I tried to sue my Mom's Doc for cutting off too much during my circumcision until the day he died. :frown:


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

gater said:


> Not the same, the charter business is called "Salty Soul Charters" has nothing to do with the clothing line. That was screwed up by the Houston Comical in an article from a few days ago.


If that's the case, the T shirt company should sue the Houston Comical for loss of business.


----------



## Capt Jim West (Feb 24, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I tried to sue my Mom's Doc for cutting off too much during my circumcision until the day he died. :frown:[/QUO
> 
> I always knew there was something wrong with you! :biggrin:


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

Those companies have millions lets ride the gravy train! Sarcasm but really think about this we have to eat the fish that is now polluted from some of the oil that sank. Now if it is a lost wage thing I can see that but also there is lawsuits that can be easy to win if you can prove that the company has effected a source of food or resource aka polluted water where you fish


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

gunsmoke11 said:


> Those companies have millions lets ride the gravy train! Sarcasm but really think about this we have to eat the fish that is now polluted from some of the oil that sank. Now if it is a lost wage thing I can see that but also there is lawsuits that can be easy to win if you can prove that the company has effected a source of food or resource aka polluted water where you fish


If that's the case then you can sue them all because they've all polluted it to some extent....As nasty and polluted as the ship channel and the surrounding plants are there wouldn't be a Houston or surrounding area without it.


----------



## cgerace19 (Jul 17, 2008)

gunsmoke11 said:


> Those companies have millions lets ride the gravy train! Sarcasm but really think about this *we have to eat the fish that is now polluted from some of the oil that sank.* Now if it is a lost wage thing I can see that but also there is lawsuits that can be easy to win if you can prove that the company has effected a source of food or resource aka polluted water where you fish


Oil naturally seeps into the water on a regular basis...


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

cgerace19 said:


> Oil naturally seeps into the water on a regular basis...


And everyone thinks slicks are created by feeding trout...:mpd:


----------



## ole blueduck (Dec 6, 2013)

It's called life in the big city .get over it .do the best you can and catch all the fish and shoot all the deer and ducks that's allowed . Don't stress cause more regs. are on the way


----------



## ole blueduck (Dec 6, 2013)

Oops wrong thread


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

pipeliner24 said:


> If that's the case then you can sue them all because they've all polluted it to some extent....As nasty and polluted as the ship channel and the surrounding plants are there wouldn't be a Houston or surrounding area without it.


Your absolutely right. I remember ole timers talking about the old Brazos river being full of tarpon. They would complain because you couldn't go trout, red fishing without tarpon spooling all your line off. The tarpon left and everyone wandered where they went. They dredged the river and found 3' of mag chloride, byproduct of the old magnesium plant. They are returning in the old and the new river. Seen plenty of old mounts and pictures. Every beer joint had a mount along with a sawfish bill!:texasflag:texasflag


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

zoll77, the lady did NOT spill coffee on herself. It was purposely superheated, and melted the wax cup which collapsed, spilling the coffee. You have been hoodwinked by the corporate PR machine. It is a constitutional right to seek redress in a court of law. Yes, it is abused. But it is a right, and like our other constitutional rights, I am leery of those who choose to limit them for any reason.Sorry if this seems off topic.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

zoll77 said:


> Only a lawyer could agree with the McDonald's coffee case as a right of justice. That case proves that your so called "freedom to seek redress in a court system" is a way to get rich. Now it might not be the defendent who gets rich but lawyers sure do. That case was a joke and it made lawyers look like the the hungry, vicious wolfes they are. She spilled hot coffee on herself. It wasn't a McDonald's employee who spilled it on her by accident. Coffee is HOT people better watch out. Just incase anybody did not know that. I'm sorry I don't care how nice and sweet of an old lady she is it was her fault and she didn't deserve a cent. But because we have such a freedom to sue and so many lawyers who only see the money and don't give a rats *** about justice things like that are not just possible, it is encurudged. And we wonder why the price of insurance, among many otherr things, keeps climing. Do people not realize that all these lawsuits come back on us the tax payers? Companies will recover the money one way or another and we have to pay for it with rising costs.
> Now I do realize that the court system while it's very unfair in many cases and far from perfect is a nessesty and a good thing. However it's abuse which happens WAY too often is poison to society. My 2 cents.
> 
> I think it was Larry the cable guy who said regarding the coffee case that "I will sue Hustler magazine for giving me carpal tunnel". Wonder how many guys would jump on that wagon. Lol


 Over 700 complaints of people being burned and serving coffee at 180 degrees.

www.lectlaw.com/files/cur78.htm


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

cgerace19 said:


> Oil naturally seeps into the water on a regular basis...


Yea last time I checked it was not a oil sheen you could see from a airplain? I guess all bp had to say when there rig blew was well oil naturally seeps threw the ground so now nobody can sue us. No somebody has to be held accountable for the mistakes made. Even the companys that (built) houston to what it is now. Let a company freely dump in the water now and see what the epa will do to them. Yall are talking about be4 pollution regs were what they are now.


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

Worked for Dow for over 30years. They have really cleaned up there act.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

We need to implement "loser pays".


----------



## Bayman (Oct 18, 2004)

Think about it before you go blasting some guides for joining a lawsuit about the spill. A lot of clients come from a long way off to fish in Galveston Bay. They book trips and send deposits. What is the media doing? They are saying how bad it is. How much damage has been done. There's oil everywhere. Not just here, but national news too. People are canceling trips right and left. Hotel rooms, beach houses, etc. are being cancelled. I know one guide that had 9 trips cancel due to the spill. What do you do? That's $5000 lost basically due to sensationalized news media. They are still fishing. They may not be charters, but they are still fishing. Hopefully people will stop listening to the news and listen to the people that are here and see what is actually happening. Can you actually blame the full time guides for trying to get some of the lost revenue back?


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

They should sue the news stations also.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Guides*



Bayman said:


> Think about it before you go blasting some guides for joining a lawsuit about the spill. A lot of clients come from a long way off to fish in Galveston Bay. They book trips and send deposits. What is the media doing? They are saying how bad it is. How much damage has been done. There's oil everywhere. Not just here, but national news too. People are canceling trips right and left. Hotel rooms, beach houses, etc. are being cancelled. I know one guide that had 9 trips cancel due to the spill. What do you do? That's $5000 lost basically due to sensationalized news media. They are still fishing. They may not be charters, but they are still fishing. Hopefully people will stop listening to the news and listen to the people that are here and see what is actually happening. Can you actually blame the full time guides for trying to get some of the lost revenue back?


Your missing the point, the company involved set up a claims line the day of the spill. Why not go that route before filing a lawsuit before you even know how many trips you are going to miss.


----------



## Bayman (Oct 18, 2004)

The original thread starter: "Pretty sad that three days ago I read about a charter captain joining a law suit against the oil spill and this morning I read a fishing report from the same captain. To me, that speaks volumes about his character. I sure hope there has been second thoughts about the law suit"

Gator, I think they just retained council. I don't believe any suit has been filed. I'm sure if Kirby said they would take car of it they will. My point was that people will just blast away without truly thinking about the whole situation.


----------



## Capt Jim West (Feb 24, 2010)

I can see the Captains who are leaving their boats at and or running out of the Galveston Yacht Basin being Compensated for their losses. I'm sure some guides who had planed on running some " Big ugly" drum trips around the channel and the jetties probably lost a few trips too. 

But at the time of the spill most of us "guides" are fishing the back of the bays. Miles away from the spill. 

I have been contacted directly by two law firms already and 5 or 6 other guides who have called me and are thinking of taking some type of action. 

The spill did cost me a couple trips that following week. But we just got **** lucky that most of the oil went out with the out going tide! It would have been a whole different situation if the collision would have happen at low tide and that black mess would have came into Galveston, East and Trinity Bay.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

zoll77 said:


> Only a lawyer could agree with the McDonald's coffee case as a right of justice. That case proves that your so called "freedom to seek redress in a court system" is a way to get rich. Now it might not be the defendent who gets rich but lawyers sure do. That case was a joke and it made lawyers look like the the hungry, vicious wolfes they are. She spilled hot coffee on herself. It wasn't a McDonald's employee who spilled it on her by accident. Coffee is HOT people better watch out. Just incase anybody did not know that. I'm sorry I don't care how nice and sweet of an old lady she is it was her fault and she didn't deserve a cent. But because we have such a freedom to sue and so many lawyers who only see the money and don't give a rats *** about justice things like that are not just possible, it is encurudged. And we wonder why the price of insurance, among many otherr things, keeps climing. Do people not realize that all these lawsuits come back on us the tax payers? Companies will recover the money one way or another and we have to pay for it with rising costs.
> Now I do realize that the court system while it's very unfair in many cases and far from perfect is a nessesty and a good thing. However it's abuse which happens WAY too often is poison to society. My 2 cents.
> 
> I think it was Larry the cable guy who said regarding the coffee case that "I will sue Hustler magazine for giving me carpal tunnel". Wonder how many guys would jump on that wagon. Lol


You really should read up on the McDonalds hot coffee lawsuit.


----------



## Spitflames (May 1, 2013)

Capt Jim West said:


> I can see the Captains who are leaving their boats at and or running out of the Galveston Yacht Basin being Compensated for their losses. I'm sure some guides who had planed on running some " Big ugly" drum trips around the channel and the jetties probably lost a few trips too.
> 
> But at the time of the spill most of us "guides" are fishing the back of the bays. Miles away from the spill.
> 
> ...


Well said Captain


----------



## lil mambo (Jul 22, 2009)

Stalkin Spots said:


> I'm sorry, but this is complete and utter BS. If you have $100,000 liability limits and get sued for $500,000 who do you think is on the hook for the other $400k? That's right you are. Now, are you so sure your insurance company isn't looking out for your best interest? Do you really want to roll the dice?


 If the lawsuit is frivolous as you say, a good attorney would be able to keep any award much lower than my limits. If it is not frivolous why should anyone even have to hire an attorney to come after me. My insurance should be taking care of the injured before they need an attorney so it never go's to court. fat chance of that happening. If you are stupid enough to be under insured, I bet you're patting yourself on the back when you get slammed for doing so. Umbrella policys are cheap, compared to the risk of losing everything you have worked for because your primary carrier hires cheap attorneys.


----------



## cgerace19 (Jul 17, 2008)

gunsmoke11 said:


> Yea last time I checked it was not a oil sheen you could see from a airplain? I guess all bp had to say when there rig blew was well oil naturally seeps threw the ground so now nobody can sue us. No somebody has to be held accountable for the mistakes made. Even the companys that (built) houston to what it is now. Let a company freely dump in the water now and see what the epa will do to them. Yall are talking about be4 pollution regs were what they are now.


My comment was not siding with anyone. I was just pointing out the fact there are other means that oil enters the water that isn't covered by the media. You may not know about it, but it happens.

I am unsure what you are referring to rgd sheens seen by a plane. There are a large number of sheens reported in the GOM that are the result of natural seepage. They get report by helicopter 1000s of ft in the air.

There is plenty of info on this.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

I have been contacted by atleast 10 different lawyers.. I did lose trips, already had some cancel for may, just in case etc etc.

As Jimmy said, this would be a whole lot different if it came into the bay and we were shut down from fishing. This is our livelyhoods to some point, and if tpwd and epa shut down our fishign waters, I probably would call one of the many lawyers.

I spend 4 days looking for oil in west bay.. Never found any

we got lucky, but some people did lost trips.. .I had guys calling me that were scared they were gonna lose all of aprils trips.. To something, that would put them out of business.

The guys that run jetty trips were definatley losing business.

Its still a waiting game to see how many trips get cancelled in the long run..

Until they shut down the fishery, west bay still has biting fish that are safe per tpwd etc.. FISH ON


----------

